# I have a new puppy :)



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Two weeks ago I picked up Blossom.

She is a Minature Poodle. She is getting along great with my 3 Toy poodles especially Bella who is nearly 7 months old, they play nonstop, just wish we had better weather and we would all be in the garden alot more!

She is more chilled than the Toy's (not a bad thing ) She is slowly getting the hang of our doggy routine, and loves cuddles in the evening. I cant show her due to her colour, but I will be doing agility or flyball in the future (she already brings the ball back for me to throw )

She been to the park and town centre and in a few shops and often comes down to our local shop (always being carried!) She just squirms to get down and want to meet people 

Any way here are a few pics of my little madam!
(Her breeder gave me a CD with over 330 pics on it!)










see more at
Blossom pictures by yuppie - Photobucket


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

She is sooo sweet!!! Not seen one of her colours before.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

She is a lovely wee thing !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Shes adorable very unusual colour and markings.


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

The colour is called Phantom markings, it is not common and I looked for a Toy poodle in this colour as I love Toys, but I could not find any dog/breeders that tested for PRA or even KC Reg the pups. I looked into importing a pup but even abroad the gene pool is small and it would be a very very long waiting list. That may happen one day, but I knew about this litter and decided to go for a minature. So pleased I did, she's lovely


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

shes gorgeous. it's a minature poodle i want for my next dog. i love her markings. am i riight in thinking the parti poodles can't be shown either?


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> shes gorgeous. it's a minature poodle i want for my next dog. i love her markings. am i riight in thinking the parti poodles can't be shown either?


Yes you are right, no showing. They can be shown abroad in the EU I believe, but not in the UK. I do like the Partis too, but didnt fancy the white legs with our great british weather!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aww... what a beauty! I love the phantoms and partis (we had a grey / bue and tan phantom in puppy class). Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

if you have all them photo's, you could maybe share one or two :thumbup:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i want a white or apricot poodle because kinky, our last poodle was black. if she copies opie, she (i know i'm going to get a girl) will be in and out of mud puddles alday


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)




----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

aww she is so sweet! looking at everyones dogs/puppies on here makes me want another one.... but ill be good until roxi is a bit older


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Have lots of fun!


----------



## Samuel Jacobs (Jul 18, 2012)

wow she looks beautiful !!:thumbup:


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow she's so beautiful !  Congrats !:thumbup:


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Thankyou, today she has just had her 2nd puppy vac so looking forward to getting out and about more in a week


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

pic from yesterday


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

Awwww how cute... :001_wub:


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 28, 2012)

Your new pup looks lovely there.


----------

